# ThinkPad "Fn+F12 = Suspend" kaputt

## Lenz

Hi,

seit letzter Woche gehen bei meinem ThinkPad die IBM-Hotkeys nicht mehr. Wenn ich Fn+F12 für Suspend-to-Disk drücke, passiert nichts. Im Syslog erscheint aber die Meldung:

```
May 17 10:03:21 phosphorus logger: ACPI group ibm/hotkey / action HKEY is not defined
```

Der Hotkey-Treiber ist allerdings eingeschaltet:

```
phosphorus /proc/acpi/ibm # cat hotkey

status:         enabled

mask:           0xffff

commands:       enable, disable, reset, <mask>
```

Die Events sind ebenfalls eingerichtet:

```
phosphorus /etc/acpi/events # cat fn-f12.sh

# Script for IBM suspend to disk (hibernate) hotkey

event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 0000100c

action=/usr/sbin/hibernate

# End of file
```

Das muss durch irgendein Update letzte Woche ausgelöst worden sein. Am Kernel habe ich aber nix verändert. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße,

Lenz.

----------

## toralf

Hi, die Datei /etc/acpi/default.sh dürfte überschrieben worden sein, oder ?

----------

## Lenz

Da hast du nicht unrecht. Ich habe die Datei nun mit der alten Version (vom Backup) überschrieben, doch funktioniert es weiterhin nicht. Es taucht beim Drücken der Tastenkombination immer noch die gleiche Meldung im Syslog auf.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## toralf

Am 11.05. gab es bei mir ein Update von  sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r4 auf sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r5, dies dürfte auch bei Dir die Datei überschrieben haben.

----------

## Lenz

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Am 11.05. gab es bei mir ein Update von  sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r4 auf sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r5, dies dürfte auch bei Dir die Datei überschrieben haben.

 

Ja, so wird es sein. Nur ist die Frage, warum es weiterhin nicht funktioniert, obwohl ich die neue default.sh mit dem Backup überschrieben habe.

----------

## monophase

Hi,

habe die default.sh auf meinem Thinkpad auch einfach überschrieben und die Hotkeys, sowie die Events funktionieren immer noch.

Das Problem scheint wohl an anderer Stelle zu liegen.

----------

## aZZe

@Lenz

Kanst du mal kurz beschreiben wie du das mit den Hotkeys hinbekommen hast?

----------

## kostja

Hallo azze,

guck mal hier:

Hotkeys (Fn-Fx keys)

@Lenz: Bei mir gehen die Hotkeys nach dem update auch noch.

MfG Konstantin

----------

## Lenz

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> @Lenz Kanst du mal kurz beschreiben wie du das mit den Hotkeys hinbekommen hast?

 

Würd ich gerne, nur geht es zur Zeit ja immer noch nicht. Hab das bislang nicht repariert bekommen, jetzt lautet die Fehlermeldung:

```
May 20 23:35:45 phosphorus logger: ACPI event unhandled: ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 0000100c
```

Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## kostja

Hallo Lenz,

die Fehlermeldung hab ich auch, aber die Skripte, die an die Events gebunden sind, werden bei mir ausgeführt.

MfG Konstantin

----------

## toralf

Was bei meinem (nun genau 2 Jahre alten) ThinkPad T41 neu (und komisch) ist, daß "Fn + Pos1" zwar wie immer die Bildschirmbeleuchtung erhöht, jedoch mein ACPI Script nun zusätzlich anmeckert, daß für "ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001010" keine Aktion definiert ist. Für "Fn + Ende" hingegen wird tadellos die Bildschirmhellogkeit um eine Stufe heruntergeregelt, ohne daß mein acpi helper script irgend etwas sagt.

----------

